# Enhanced Water



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone here use any of the enhanced water for their dogs? Products such as Hero, Dog Waa, Cesear Millan's, all sell bottles of enhanced water for dogs.

I've got well water here that is tested annually and is perfectly safe to drink and to cook with. So my dogs get pure and simple well water everyday.

What's the deal with bottles of enhanced water? Is it just another way to make money? Or are there really some hidden benefits to it that I ought to consider?


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Umm. I would say hidden benefits that the lower quailty feeders would probably benefit from. I think it's just some sort of vitamin water. Pretty much another way to add supplements to your dog's diet.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> What's the deal with bottles of enhanced water? Is it just another way to make money? Or are there really some hidden benefits to it that I ought to consider?


What is it enhanced with?


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

The only enhanced waters I've seen around here, cannot recall the names of them at the moment but, besides having added supplements and maybe a few vitamins in them, they are packed full of sugar and colored dyes and a bunch of other things that don't need to be in there just to make the drink look "appealing" to us, the owners.

I personally think it's just a new ploy to make money....and I'm not really sure they can constitute as really hydrating your pet.

If you talked with a human nutritionist, they would tell you, if you drink flavored waters, as opposed to regular distilled water, you will be more hydrated drinking the regular water than the water with the added flavors to it. I'm thinking it must be similar for dogs as well....

In my opinion, I think you would be better of purchasing whichever supplement/supplements you are looking to give your dog and give them those along with regular or distilled water from your home, rather than buy a pre-packaged bottled water for your pet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> What is it enhanced with?


Interestingly, Dog Waa is enhanced with grass! It's a green colored water. Claims to satisfy dog's desire to eat grass as well as provide the added nutrients that dogs seem to be missing ......


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I saw one of them enhanced with glucosamine and chondroitin once, but the levels were so low it didn't look like it was worth it at all. The Hero website is pretty useless at saying what percentages are in it though. OUR HERO Dog Water

I'm going to guess it's not worth it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It's a gimmick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

My 16-year-old daughter is a huge fan of Vitamin Water. She actually thinks that stuff is healthy. I would say the enhanced waters for dogs are the canine equalivent of Vitamin Water. Since there's nothing wrong with my well water, that's exactly what my dogs will continue to get.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

my dog drinks the same water i do. special vitamin waters are rip offs


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't ever bought them, but at the daycare I work at, we put N'Zymes Ox-e-Drops in the water bowl that the daycare dogs share during the day if we're super busy. I haven't read a whole lot about it, but when a few of the boarding dogs seem to get a bout of diarrea after adding the drops it seems to clear up. may be a coincidence though? It advertises as an anti-bacterial, anti-viral, anti-fungal for internal use diluted with water or topical use which I have no idea the details for.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

nah, its just a marketing ploy. No water is going to substitute good quality diet, so youre better off just giving plain water.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Only enhanced water Mutt, Lucy and Tater getz is outta da creek. I'm shore itz rally enhanced wid all dem marine suppliments and protazoes. Hang dang, dem silly dawgs of mine dranks out of da rain barail by da corner of the cabin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, and my dogs think those mud puddles are quite tasty to drink, too. They sneak a drink from dirty water when their mama isn't looking. Otherwise they might get spanked.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> I haven't ever bought them, but at the daycare I work at, we put N'Zymes Ox-e-Drops in the water bowl that the daycare dogs share during the day if we're super busy. I haven't read a whole lot about it, but when a few of the boarding dogs seem to get a bout of diarrea after adding the drops it seems to clear up. may be a coincidence though? It advertises as an anti-bacterial, anti-viral, anti-fungal for internal use diluted with water or topical use which I have no idea the details for.


You can do the same thing with adding Apple Cider Vinegar! Just FYI! :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Yeah, and my dogs think those mud puddles are quite tasty to drink, too. They sneak a drink from dirty water when their mama isn't looking. Otherwise they might get spanked.


The only thing about letting them drink out of puddles is you have to be careful that they don't get into the ones on the road. If it is on the road, there could be vehicle fluids in it which are bad for your dog! Other then that, there isn't anything wrong with it!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a ploy to get people to buy this enhanced water to make you think your doing your pup good and for the manufacturer to make a nice profit off unknowing consumers. There really is such minimal enhancements put in it its better to give your own supplements. Too expensive to boot!


----------

